# ftp



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I have a domain that is being hosted, I have a login ID and Password how do I actually upload anything to this domain initially just image files eventually a webpage.

I know its pretty basic techie stuff but I'm no web techie

THanks

Jason


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

you need an app like cuteftp - http://www.cuteftp.com/ - which is pretty good, though everybody has there favourites - it's pretty easy to use and fairly self explanatory... or buy .net magazine they usually have a bunch of similar ones you can use for free or on trial...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The host should give you an ftp path and password.

Newscastle's right, everyone has their favourite and mines FTP explorer. Look and feel similar to Windows Explorer... and you can use drag and drop.

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/ftpx.zip


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i use smartFTP which is very easy to use, if i can use it i'm sure u'll find it a piece of piss ;D its free as well


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Most are gonna be free.... so how many other "favourites" will get listed here ;D


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

NuTTs

What does and ftp path look like ???


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

something like - ftp.btinternet.com - depends on where the site is being hosted


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Your ftp host address could look like"ftp.55JWB.com"

Your path could be something like "/html/55JWB.com"

The set your login and password which could (should still) be the same as your domain login/password.



> NuTTs
> 
> What does and ftp path look like Â ???


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

For a really really easy option... you can use IE !

In the address bar type:
ftp://[email protected]
replace "username" with the username you have been provided with.
replace "ftp.url.com" with the address of the FTp server.

When you connect to the ftp server the username is already provided and it will ask you for the password.

OK, IE isn't a fully deatured ftp client (I use ftpExplorer) but you don't need to load any new applications, you can bookmark the ftp://[email protected] and it behaves exactly the same as Explorer (i.e. you can drag and drop files and folders).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Or you can just open a dos window and type ftp ;D and login this way. If you are used to a command line that is


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Or you can just open a dos window and type ftp ;D and login this way. If you are used to a command line that is


ahh - the proper way of doing FTP  and notepad for HTML ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Those were the days  ;D



> ahh - the proper way of doing FTP Â  and notepad for HTML Â ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Seriously though, if the to and from paths are always the same, then you could just set up an ftp script on a shortcut. Then put all your files that you want to ftp, in a specific directory and click the shortcut.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Seriously though, if the to and from paths are always the same, then you could just set up an ftp script on a shortcut. Then put all your files that you want to ftp, in a specific directory and click the shortcut.


Umm - if 55' is having problems with the concept of ftp... what chance is there of scripts being written??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

putting scripts together is not too difficult a job with replaceable params...

My only problem is that this method works on Win2k, but not on '98SE :-/ :-/ So I can use it on my laptop, but not on my desktop.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I love it when I set you guys off on one...

I ask a duffers question and you guys get more and more techie as the thread goes on...

I tell you, I've learnt more in a year on this site about IT than I have about my car ;D ;D

Thanks

I'm going to have a go over the next couple of days, I've downloaded Nutt's fpt thingy I'm trying to establish what paths, logins and all the other stuff is

;D ;D ;D ;DCheers ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jason

I'm not THAT techie but I do have some time on my hands at the moment :, if you need any help, IM me and I'll let you have my mobile number.


----------

